# Finally got rewarded for returning a lost item.



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

So yesterday somewhere between my first 4 trips, someone left their iphone in my car. I didn't know who but it was a pink iphone so I figured it was one of the 2 trips I had who were women. So I sent in the lost request through uber to both women with my # hoping one of them would contact me and I could get it back to them. Meanwhile, I was doing trips. 90 minutes goes by with no contact so Im thinking maybe they still haven't realized they lost their phone. Then I get a call from the phone from a guy. It turns it was his friend's phone. This was my trip with 2 older guys in their 40s who I didn't expect to have a pink iphone but I got their location and 20 minutes later returned the phone. The dude says "how much do I owe you"? And Im like , its all good. Then he says no, I need to show my appreciation and gives me 50 dollars, says goodbye and I continue driving. It was a good night.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Great start for the day!


----------

